

Open source robot Qbo available for order - fpp
http://www.slashgear.com/qbo-robot-up-for-pre-order-18223415/
You can get it as a kit or just download the blueprints - more info at the developer site: http://store.thecorpora.com/
======
fpp
You can get it as a kit, fully mounted or just download the blueprints - more
info at the developer site: <http://thecorpora.com/>

